# Would you like to have breasts?



## DragonWin (Sep 20, 2011)

Since the fandom is so interested in so many different things i wanted to ask men a question.

_Would you like to have realistic feminine looking breasts???_


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 20, 2011)

As opposed to just having a girlfriend with real breasts...?


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 20, 2011)

I've got a better question, why do you think this thread is even a remotely good idea? Nevermind some furries cannot behave maturely with topics like this, I feel this kind of thread is inappropriate. But that's an opinion.

Why aren't your poll choices spelled correctly with decent grammar? You had to put those in one at a time you know.

Why would you even make a thread like this?


----------



## Bliss (Sep 20, 2011)

Breasts are for non-Amazons.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 20, 2011)

No.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 20, 2011)

I already have breasts. /female

(They are 42Gs, but ate totally real and natural. XD)


----------



## Mooda (Sep 20, 2011)

Who needs boobs when you have moobs!


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2011)

I wouldn't consider manly men, manly men if they had boobs... Though I do like bigger guys. 

Also No. Just No. Big boobs fuck with your back.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 20, 2011)

Eh... sort of a bizarre topic.

I guess so... but like small tits. Small tits are the best.


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't like breasts... well, at all. I think they're ugly, nearly all the time.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2011)

The question is would you randomly start lactating? That would be... disturbing...


----------



## Bliss (Sep 20, 2011)

Rakuen Growlithe said:


> I don't like breasts... well, at all. I think they're ugly, nearly all the time.


Do not disrespect the mammary glands.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2011)

No. I am a guy and I like being a guy. Why would I want to grow a pair of boobs that I just weird.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> No. I am a guy and I like being a guy. Why would I want to grow a pair of boobs that I just weird.



In theory you have all the equipment, just not the hormones to send fat to those locations.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> In theory you have all the equipment, just not the hormones to send fat to those locations.


True, but still why would I want them?


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> True, but still why would I want them?



Be cool and breast feed your baby while your wife supports you :V


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 20, 2011)

I don't want to be shemale. If I'm gonna have breasts, I had better girlify the rest of me.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 20, 2011)

i hate boobs


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2011)

I already have a cute pair of flat tits.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I already have a cute pair of flat tits.



wanna trade :C

I am female and maybe fit into a barley "b" but I don't want breast. :C I wana be manly chested.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> wanna trade :C
> 
> I am female and maybe fit into a barley "b" but I don't want breast. :C I wana be manly chested.



SURE. I want something new to play with when I'm bored and show off in college.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> SURE. I want something new to play with when I'm bored and show off in college.



I use them as stress squeeze balls or poke them when bored.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> I use them as stress squeeze balls or poke them when bored.



I tried to do the stress squeeze ball thing with my man bits and all I got was infertility.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I tried to do the stress squeeze ball thing with my man bits and all I got was infertility.



You make me cringe


----------



## Cain (Sep 20, 2011)

why furries why


----------



## Aetius (Sep 20, 2011)

What the fuck FAF? After a string of enjoyable threads we get this????


----------



## Deo (Sep 20, 2011)

Fat lumps (breasts) are annoying. Bras, shirts, sports, they are a hassle that just has to be reigned in or they go flying.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> *Fat lumps* (breasts) are annoying. Bras, shirts, sports, they are a hassle that just has to be reigned in or they go flying.



What about someone's ass?


----------



## Lunar (Sep 20, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> Also No. Just No. *Big boobs fuck with your back.*


A-fucking-men.
Though I wouldn't be mad if they were slightly bigger...


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> Fat lumps (breasts) are annoying. Bras, shirts, sports, they are a hassle that just has to be reigned in or they go flying.


They do seem like they would be annoying to deal with...


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 20, 2011)

Next on FAF: Women: Would you like to have a dick?


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Next on FAF: Women: Would you like to have a dick?



Suddenly fame in the Made in Brazil Porn Market :V


----------



## FluffMouse (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh god, please no shemales. D:


----------



## Lunar (Sep 20, 2011)

Those awkward boners I hear about would get on my nerves, but then again, life would be a little easier.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2011)

If guys had boobs, they'd whip them out to show off to each other. Probably less awkward than pulling out your dick and flapping it around still.


----------



## Aden (Sep 20, 2011)

So basically, "Are You into Herms: the Poll"


----------



## Deo (Sep 20, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Next on FAF: Women: Would you like to have a dick?


If I have a dick does that mean I never have to have a period again? Because I'd love not doing that. Or I could just get a partial hysterectomy I suppose. No babies and no bleeding =* AWESOME.*


----------



## Conker (Sep 20, 2011)

No. I don't want boobs/breasts/tits/breasticles/sweater cows/jugs/titties/lady lumps


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> If I have a dick does that mean I never have to have a period again? Because I'd love not doing that. Or I could just get a partial hysterectomy I suppose. No babies and no bleeding =* AWESOME.*


But then you get the fun of hitting your balls and being in a shitload of pain from it.

...but I guess that isn't as bad as child birth or bleeding at that time of the month.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 20, 2011)

Now i must ask this: WHY THE FUCK DO YOU THINK WE'D WANT BREASTS?


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> If I have a dick does that mean I never have to have a period again? Because I'd love not doing that. Or I could just get a partial hysterectomy I suppose. No babies and no bleeding =* AWESOME.*


Doesn't going on birth control pills knock out your periods? Although, I'm told those pills have a heap of other side effects.


----------



## Deo (Sep 20, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Doesn't going on birth control pills knock out your periods? Although, I'm told those pills have a heap of other side effects.


Some do decrease the number of periods, but then when you do bleed it is Niagra falls. And those pills are like 600% more expensive than normal monthly birth control (which is already fairly expensive). And there are side effects, especially with the ones that make you have less periods a year.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> But then you get the fun of hitting your balls and being in a shitload of pain from it.
> 
> ...but I guess that isn't as bad as child birth or bleeding at that time of the month.


You've obviously never been cunt-punted with a steel-toed boot.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> You've obviously never been cunt-punted with a steel-toed boot.


I have not, for I do not have a vagina.


----------



## Deo (Sep 20, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> You've obviously never been cunt-punted with a steel-toed boot.


Oh god. I was falcon punched there by a drunk person.
So much pain. You see men, we have a lot of nerve endings there and that shit actually does hurt. We just don't double over.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 20, 2011)

Ad Hoc said:


> Doesn't going on birth control pills knock out your periods? Although, I'm told those pills have a heap of other side effects.



It totally depends on the pill.
Ready for some TMI? The ones I use let me choose to have one every four, seven or ten weeks, but I can't hold it off longer than that. Originally, they got rid of my AGONISING I WANT TO DIE PAIN, but now it's right back. Imagine having 2-3 days a month where you are in so much agony, even on mega strength painkillers, that eating makes you want to vomit and you legimitately see suicide as a good option. Bedridden and missing classes. Great.
Does greatly reduce the flow though.

Oh, there's also a chance that using tampons can kill you. How great it is to be a woman!

Boobs are annoying. Sure, I like mine because they make my body look more in proportion, but I can't lie on my front, running hurts like a bitch and bras are painful as hell x_x


----------



## Zenia (Sep 20, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Ready for some TMI?


I was just on the Depo Provera shot and last time it stopped my period completely. This time It held off for about 9 weeks, then gave me a 3 week long period. It was horrible. So horrible in fact, that I finally went to the doctor to get a referral to a gyno to have my tubes tied as my birth control method (still using another form to be safe from STIs, though I know my partner is clean). XD


As for the joke question above if girls would like dicks... It would be interesting, but I wouldn't want one permanently. XD


----------



## Lunar (Sep 20, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Oh, there's also a chance that using tampons can kill you. How great it is to be a woman!
> 
> Boobs are annoying. Sure, I like mine because they make my body look more in proportion, but I can't lie on my front, running hurts like a bitch and bras are painful as hell x_x


That is some scary shit.  I'm paranoid about using them, but I HATE pads.  Cannot STAND pads.

I tried wearing a sports bra, but it doesn't help much.  The bras I wear when I don't run are nice, but if I wear them when I work out, I turn into Janet Jackson.



Deo said:


> We just don't double over.


I do.  :V


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 20, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> That is some scary shit.  I'm paranoid about using them, but I HATE pads.  Cannot STAND pads.
> 
> I tried wearing a sports bra, but it doesn't help much.  The bras I wear when I don't run are nice, but if I wear them when I work out, I turn into Janet Jackson.



Just make sure you know the symptoms of Toxic Shock Syndrome so you can recognise it and get to hospital immediately. It can happen in less than 4 hours from putting one in =/ Personally, tampons hurt and make my cramps even worse, so I just stick to pads. I honestly don't mind them.

I have a cross between a sports bra and a regular bra. It was divine for a while, but then the wires started hurting. Grrr.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 20, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> Just make sure you know the symptoms of Toxic Shock Syndrome so you can recognise it and get to hospital immediately. It can happen in less than 4 hours from putting one in


The little booklet in the box that I normally throw away...?
...Fuck.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 20, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> The little booklet in the box that I normally throw away...?
> ...Fuck.



You should definitely give it a read over, could save your life. It's a very rare problem, but just in case.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 20, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> the wires started hurting. Grrr.


At my breast size, I couldn't get a bra with underwires even if I wanted one. XD


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2011)

Well there's nothing saying that these breasts have to actually be attached to your body, so I'll say yes, and I can sell them on eBay.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2011)

This derail has taught me stuff.

Yay learning!


----------



## Telnac (Sep 20, 2011)

*lol*  Strange topic.  No, I wouldn't like boobs.  I don't even want moobs.

Besides, if I had breasts, how could I appreciate what a future gf has?  If my boobs were bigger than hers, would she get jealous?


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 20, 2011)

<MFW I read this thread. This is Den-worthy minus the fact that it isn't really related too furries at all. >_>

On-Topic: No. Now I need to find a bottle of brain-bleach to clear my head.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2011)

Telnac said:


> If my boobs were bigger than hers, would she get jealous?



Breasts are not penises. Besides, if you were female, I wouldn't be surprised to hear that you're jealous of those with smaller boobs.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 20, 2011)

Telnac said:


> *lol*  Strange topic.  No, I wouldn't like boobs.  I don't even want moobs.
> 
> Besides, if I had breasts, how could I appreciate what a future gf has?  If my boobs were bigger than hers, would she get jealous?



You would never be able to hug properly! D=


----------



## Deo (Sep 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> This derail has taught me stuff.
> 
> Yay learning!


ITT: The women of FAF tell you more about womany things than you ever wanted to know.

And toxic shock syndrome is scary as fuck. And there are so many uterus scary thing that end in "-iosis", more than I could ever list.


----------



## Mr. Warper (Sep 20, 2011)

As a straight hetero sexual male I must say: fuck yeah.
Wait, am I allowed to be topless? I take mine back if I can't


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> This derail has taught me stuff.
> 
> Yay learning!


Following this topic... And now I need to bleach my eyes.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Sep 20, 2011)

From bashing on OP for making a bad thread, to legitimately talking about said topic, then asking women if they would want a penis to the point where they spend a page talking about their periods.
That's how that happened, yet I'm still not exactly sure how it happened.

On Topic: I've already got moobs. They're fun to play with and all, but they're completely unattractive to my anatomy.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Sep 20, 2011)

I had TSS right after birth :/ 

If you feel cold, shaky or overall have this Toxic Shock Syndrome


----------



## Deo (Sep 20, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> Following this topic... And now I need to bleach my eyes.


Never get a girlfriend then. Or have a daughter. Avoid women. Stay inside. Become a shut in.
Oh wait you already do those probably. Carry on then.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 20, 2011)

I think the answer would be: No. 
Most men would just sit around and play with their tits then, just as all the chicks would stay home and play with their newfound dicks. 

Besides, I'm quite satisfied with my mantits, they radiate power and makes other guys jelly.


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> ITT: The women of FAF tell you more about womany things than you ever wanted to know.
> 
> And toxic shock syndrome is scary as fuck. And there are so many uterus scary thing that end in "-iosis", more than I could ever list.


What exactly is TSS? I do not know about vagina problems.


----------



## Corto (Sep 20, 2011)

I love how, deep down to the core topics being discussed here, we can say this was a manly thread about boobs until women came and turned it into a talk about periods. 



Also no I wouldn't like boobs thank you very much. And since I haven't mentioned dicks yet in this post: The worst part of having a dick is the awkward boners that appear at the worst times.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> What exactly is TSS?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toxic_Shock_Syndrome


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 20, 2011)

Deo said:


> Never get a girlfriend then. Or have a daughter. Avoid women. Stay inside. Become a shut in.
> Oh wait you already do those probably. Carry on then.


My oh-so-heavenly response: I'm gay so I don't give a flying fuck.


----------



## DragonWin (Sep 20, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I don't want to be shemale


Its not a shemale, its a male shemale xD


----------



## Mentova (Sep 20, 2011)

Corto said:


> Also no I wouldn't like boobs thank you very much. And since I haven't mentioned dicks yet in this post: The worst part of having a dick is the awkward boners that appear at the worst times.


I have honestly never had a problem with awkward boners.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 20, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> Its not a shemale, its a male shemale xD


xDDDDDDDDThat's not funny and you should be in shame for asking this question.

Extra weight that makes you diagonal isn't going to aid you in any way, a no-no situation.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 20, 2011)

I would love feminine boobs along with other things. Yep.


----------



## Corto (Sep 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I have honestly never had a problem with awkward boners.


I envy you.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> I have honestly never had a problem with awkward boners.



Pills occasionally make it through my spam filter claiming to fix that.  :V


----------



## Oovie (Sep 20, 2011)

I like pecs, but I don't think the way I like them is in a manly-straight-man way...  I'd be really displeased if I had ta-tas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdwr_imqWuI
*Stroooke* That face of Day9 with his mouth open when he smooths down his body, oh god that never stops being funny to me bwhaha!


----------



## Heimdal (Sep 20, 2011)

What? No.

It feels like you're trying to ask something else, but are asking this retarded poll question instead.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 20, 2011)

No, but I do remember seeing some Furry art of a wolflike creature that had breasts and a penis. It- the proper term for anything of indeterminate gender- struck me as weird.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Sep 20, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> No, but I do remember seeing some Furry art of a wolflike creature that had breasts and a penis. It- the proper term for anything of indeterminate gender- struck me as weird.


 
You've just now discovered hermaphrodites? What kind of a furry are you?


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 20, 2011)

Corto said:


> Also no I wouldn't like boobs thank you very much. And since I haven't  mentioned dicks yet in this post: The worst part of having a dick is the  awkward boners that appear at the worst times.


My group always spots and points out awkward boners. We laugh it  off like typical furries, at the embarrassment of the perpetrator. Luckily it doesn't happen to me, but my mate is a different story,  hehehehe xD Oh what fun.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 20, 2011)

What kind of screwed-up-in-the-head person would come up with such a thing as a hermaphrodite? Sex dichotomizes the entire world between male and female, those who can't be impregnated and those who can, so why would there need to be aspects of both sexes in the same individual


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 20, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> What kind of screwed-up-in-the-head person would come up with such a thing as a hermaphrodite? Sex dichotomizes the entire world between male and female, those who can't be impregnated and those who can, so why would there need to be aspects of both sexes in the same individual


You seriously don't get around much, do you?


----------



## Fay V (Sep 20, 2011)

Mentova said:


> What exactly is TSS? I do not know about vagina problems.


It is "haha now you die" kind of scary shit.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2011)

I am not a forum troll is by far the best option.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2011)

Corto said:


> The worst part of having a dick is the awkward boners that appear at the worst times.



http://i.imgur.com/gljUN.jpg


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Sep 20, 2011)

From the thread title, I thought this was an offer...


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 20, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> What kind of screwed-up-in-the-head person would come up with such a thing as a hermaphrodite? Sex dichotomizes the entire world between male and female, those who can't be impregnated and those who can, so why would there need to be aspects of both sexes in the same individual



Look up garden/banana slug mating sometime.  The real natural world is full of some really off-the-wall stuff.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 20, 2011)

ramsay_baggins said:


> You would never be able to hug properly! D=


But I love squishing my boobs with someone else's!  ...As long as they don't mind and I'm interested in them.  Or they're a good friend.  Family is just weird.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 20, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Look up garden/banana slug mating sometime.  The real natural world is full of some really off-the-wall stuff.


Sea horses :3


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Sea horses :3









Source: http://hinoneko.deviantart.com/art/Seahorse-Fanfiction-75876070


----------



## Fay V (Sep 20, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Source: http://hinoneko.deviantart.com/art/Seahorse-Fanfiction-75876070


hahaha that is incredible


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> Breasts are not penises. Besides, if you were female, I wouldn't be surprised to hear that you're jealous of those with smaller boobs.



I know plenty of girls who want bigger racks because of their sexual and beauty cognotations.


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Sep 20, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I know plenty of girls who want bigger racks because of their sexual and beauty cognotations.



Once they had them, they'd hate them. Painful and annoying.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 20, 2011)

*YES


DON'T JUDGE ME*


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Sep 20, 2011)

Nope. I'm trying to get rid of mine.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 20, 2011)

Fenrari said:


> I know plenty of girls who want bigger racks because of their sexual and beauty cognotations.


Hell, if mine were just fucking EVEN I'd be happy.  And I know it might be TMI, but ladies, you know I'm right, we all have that one boob that decided it was gonna be a douche and be a cup size bigger than the other one.


----------



## Fenrari (Sep 20, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Hell, if mine were just fucking EVEN I'd be happy.  And I know it might be TMI, but ladies, you know I'm right, we all have that one boob that decided it was gonna be a douche and be a cup size bigger than the other one.



My one friend has lopsideded tits, I swear one's about half an inch higher than the other.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 20, 2011)

Mine are even. Small, but even. 
Do I win?


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Mine are even. Small, but even.
> Do I win?


Fay V: Winner of the role of President of the Itty Bitty Titty Committee


----------



## Aetius (Sep 20, 2011)

Do man bewbs count?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2011)

Xipoid said:


> *YES
> 
> 
> DON'T JUDGE ME*


*Begins to stare judgingly at you*

Also I'm transgender, so I'm not sure if I qualify for this thread cause I think he's asking if people want moobs... -_-
...This thread is just fucking weird....


----------



## Fay V (Sep 20, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> Fay V: Winner of the role of President of the Itty Bitty Titty Committee


I'm sigging this.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I'm sigging this.


You wear that role with honor, my friend.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm at a loss for words right now.

Breasts? No thank you... i don't even like the size of my pecs, throwing them into woman size won't exactly be a pleasant sight in the morning...


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 20, 2011)

Mr. Warper said:


> As a straight hetero sexual male I must say: fuck yeah.
> Wait, am I allowed to be topless? I take mine back if I can't



As a straight, heterosexual male, I should say: fuck yes. I am a realist, however, so my answer remains: no. As awesome as it seems (and I have thought about this), there are far too many drawbacks to justify it. I am a stagehand whenever work comes up, and the last thing I need is a large pair of breasts on my chest to add to the weight of things I would be hefting and make my back that much sorer in the evening when I'm done with work. I'm also a student at an engineering school where the male:female ratio is like 80:20, and I enjoy not drawing attention to myself unless I'm running around with a yellow bandana on my head for HvZ.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 20, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You wear that role with honor, my friend.


I will be the best damn president I can be. Mastering the arts of archery and sleeping on my stomach.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 20, 2011)

What?!


----------



## Lunar (Sep 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Mine are even. Small, but even.
> Do I win?


Lucky.
In the words of my friend when he was pretending to be a flamer: "Ohmygawd, I love your haaaaiiir~  Oh, I hate you!  *playfully smacks your arm*"


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 20, 2011)

This thread is among the worst 20% of all threads ever.


But hell yes, as long as they're not too big :3
I could wear a revealing dress then stare at them in the mirror and get all pissed off at myself.

Ughh, MEN 

But seriously, if I could test them out first I'd totally do it. Stop judging me.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 20, 2011)

DarrylWolf said:


> What kind of screwed-up-in-the-head person would come up with such a thing as a hermaphrodite? Sex dichotomizes the entire world between male and female, those who can't be impregnated and those who can, so why would there need to be aspects of both sexes in the same individual


Damn that life!



Crusader Mike said:


> Do man bewbs count?


Yours do. :V


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 20, 2011)

I like how I'm the only one who voted "I want unrealistic gigantic breasts."


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 20, 2011)

Gibby said:


> I like how I'm the only one who voted "I want unrealistic gigantic breasts."



I kinda want to sig this because the lack of context would make it beautiful.


----------



## DragonWin (Sep 20, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> Do man bewbs count?


No its feminine only bewbs!

Be honest with yourself!



DarrylWolf said:


> What kind of screwed-up-in-the-head person would come up with such a thing as a hermaphrodite? Sex dichotomizes the entire world between male and female, those who can't be impregnated and those who can, so why would there need to be aspects of both sexes in the same individual



Why not do it? Apparently an increasing percent of breast increasing products is being used by men too and not only by transgenders lol, hope i gave you a heart attack.

I dunnot know, i am completely gay and subby but i would like to have women's breasts as long as they weren't huge xD.

JUDGE ME!!!

Honeslty i am bored of all the female looking shemales!We need male looking shemales in the fandom with manly face and facial hair NOW!


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 20, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> Honeslty i am bored of all the female looking shemales!We need male looking shemales in the fandom with manly face and facial hair NOW!


D:

D: D: D:


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 20, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> Honeslty i am bored of all the female looking shemales!We need male looking shemales in the fandom with manly face and facial hair NOW!



I am just going to scoot over...somewhere else now.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 20, 2011)

I already have boobs. I want to trade them for a dick. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## DragonWin (Sep 20, 2011)

Aleu said:


> I already have boobs. I want to trade them for a dick. Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?


Obviously you dont count, this question is for males only, not women or transexual women


----------



## Corto (Sep 20, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> Honeslty i am bored of all the female looking shemales!We need male looking shemales in the fandom with manly face and facial hair NOW!


*
:|*


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> or transexual women


*flips you the whole damn ostrich*

So this whole damn thread is about a fetish and subtly asking if anyone else likes it?...
:I
And then openly talking about what you like?...
-_-


----------



## Corto (Sep 20, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Mine are even. Small, but even.
> Do I win?



I will need photographic evidence to support your presidency.


----------



## DragonWin (Sep 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> *flips you the whole damn ostrich*
> 
> So this whole damn thread is about a fetish and subtly asking if anyone else likes it?...
> :I
> ...



What would be the point of asking transexual women?? They obviously want to, its very normal and logical but you dont see male men want to have boobs every day xD.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 20, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> What would be the point of asking transexual women?? They obviously want to, its very normal.



FACE


PALM


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> What would be the point of asking transexual women?? They obviously want to, its very normal.


So you're pretty much asking if a guy would get a breast implants without anything else?  If someone would be open to it, with feminization as well they're thrown out of this poll?
You could've just asked if anybody wanted moobs.


----------



## Aden (Sep 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> So this whole damn thread is about a fetish and subtly asking if anyone else likes it?...



yeahp
snagged that on the first page


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2011)

Trans thread GO


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Trans thread GO


 Apparently trans aren't allowed on this thread or women.


Aden said:


> yeahp
> snagged that on the first page


Sorry late to the party.


----------



## Corto (Sep 20, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> They obviously want to, its very normal and logical but you dont see male men want to have boobs every day xD.


Aren't transexuals/shemales/etc basically "male men" with boobs? Unless they get a full blown operation (but I guess that turns them into women).


----------



## DragonWin (Sep 20, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Apparently trans aren't allowed on this thread or women.


Jeez, its not like i hate them or something... I just think that their opinions wouldnt be useful since this thread is about MALES!
So don't take it personaly.




Corto said:


> Aren't transexuals/shemales/etc basically "male men" with boobs? Unless they get a full blown operation (but I guess that turns them into women).


No they are usually women with dick instead of man with boobs. Just look at their face characteristics, totally female. We need more Male shemales with male face and facial hair in this fandom fast!


----------



## Ames (Sep 20, 2011)

you so crazy


----------



## Corto (Sep 20, 2011)

So you want a tranny with a beard.


----------



## Ricky (Sep 20, 2011)

No, but I like having pecs.

It may sound weird but ever since I got them I like playing with them, making them bounce and stuff.

I wouldn't want boobs though, or moobies.  That's just gross :\


----------



## Aden (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> No they are usually women with dick instead of man with boobs. Just look at their face characteristics, totally female. We need more Male shemales with male face and facial hair in this fandom fast!



I'm usually pretty good with talking to people in real life. Responses come easily, the conversations flow. But sometimes I'm hanging out with a bunch of furries â€” usually since I enjoy talking to many of them and the rest are just there because of group inclusion â€” and one of them says something so inappropriate or TMI that I literally have no response for it. I blank. It's so audacious that the "reply to other peoples' shit" part of my brain overloads, shudders, and shuts down, and I'm left standing there silent. Only after an uncomfortable space am I able to put my brain back in gear in order to tell that person that I don't want to be a part of that kind of conversation.

I imagine talking to you would have a lot of those times.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Sep 21, 2011)

It seems like it's about time someone took this thread out behind The Den and put a shotgun shell in it's head. It's not even a day old but it's already dragging it's ass on the nice carpet and shitting itself inside out.

:V


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 21, 2011)

Do 32A's even count as tits in this society?
Because it's pretty fucking embarrassing shopping in the kiddies section for a damn bra. On the other hand, I can sleep on my stomach, and run without juggling bags of fat connected to my torso.

Oh, and someone asked what TSS was? It's short for "_Your tampon was too absorbent, so it dried out your vagina, cracked open the walls, and let terrifying germs into your bloodstream. Congrats on being a huge, imminently dead petri dish full of thriving vagina germs._"

(Girls, do we need to make a TMI period thread? Would it be a successful thread? Somebody, make it!)


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 21, 2011)

Not being able to sleep on my chest would be a deal breaker. 

...

That and not being able to walk around shirtless.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 21, 2011)

-working out in the gym/ hot day outside
-sweat a little bit
-sponge bra
_*FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF*_-


----------



## Corto (Sep 21, 2011)

This thread has too many mentions of periods and trannies and not enough of you women posting pictures of your damned breasts so I can judge whether they're lovely and small, awesome and normal or mesmerizing and big.
Since the IMG tag is disabled I'm willing to accept Private Messages.


----------



## DragonWin (Sep 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> This thread has too many mentions of periods and trannies and not enough of you women posting pictures of your damned breasts so I can judge whether they're lovely and small, awesome and normal or mesmerizing and big.
> Since the IMG tag is disabled I'm willing to accept Private Messages.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56uHv-vKLpg#t=4m39s

Is this good for you?? Although they might not be feminine looking. 
But lets not get lost, this thread remains to be about *FEMININE *breasts on *MALE *men!


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56uHv-vKLpg#t=4m39s
> 
> Is this good for you?? Although they might not be feminine looking.
> But lets not get lost, this thread remains to be about *FEMININE *breasts on *MALE *men!



You disturb me more with every post.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 21, 2011)

Why do you even bother to defend ourself OP, this thread is doomed, and so are you


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 21, 2011)

I almost pissed myself laughing at this thread!  

Part of me screams _kill it_ but another part of me wants to watch it splutter some more.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> This thread has too many mentions of periods and trannies and not enough of you women posting pictures of your damned breasts so I can judge whether they're lovely and small, awesome and normal or mesmerizing and big.
> Since the IMG tag is disabled I'm willing to accept Private Messages.


Fine. I'll show you all my small but lovely hooters


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Fine. I'll show you all my small but lovely hooters


 boobies


DragonWin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56uHv-vKLpg#t=4m39s
> 
> Is this good for you?? Although they might not be feminine looking.
> But lets not get lost, this thread remains to be about *FEMININE *breasts on *MALE *men!


DragonWin, please go into the thread name change board and change it to DragonFail.  This thread is all kinds of horribleness and the very notion of dudes running around with pamela anderson breasts is disturbing and should never exist.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> boobies



Tits.

You didn't see that coming now, did you?


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 21, 2011)

Feminine breasts don't look good on any person, male or female, who doesn't have a feminine body to go with them.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Feminine breasts don't look good on any person, male or female, who doesn't have a feminine body to go with them.


Oh god, whatever you do don't imagine Dick Cheney with boobs -_-


----------



## Aden (Sep 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Oh god, whatever you do don't imagine Dick Cheney with boobs -_-



oh
_well_


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Fine. I'll show you all my small but lovely hooters


D'awwwwwww so cute


----------



## Corto (Sep 21, 2011)

God dammit Fay. You actually got my hopes up and then crushed my soul.


----------



## Jashwa (Sep 21, 2011)

Corto said:


> God dammit Fay. You actually got my hopes up and then crushed my soul.


You are not a very clever man.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 21, 2011)

no i am a manly man

(someone cut off my boobs, please ;_; )


----------



## Rex Aeterna (Sep 21, 2011)

naw,i'm totally a hips and ass type of person. i love some heart shape goodness to be going on.


----------



## Don (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm quite pleased with my manly, boobless body. I'll say a firm "No."


----------



## Xeno (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=56uHv-vKLpg#t=4m39s
> 
> Is this good for you?? Although they might not be feminine looking.
> But lets not get lost, this thread remains to be about *FEMININE *breasts on *MALE *men!


KILL IT! KILL IT! KILL IT WITH FIRE!


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 21, 2011)

If I did I would have to look more female (sans gender change)


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 21, 2011)

I already have breasts. They're called man-tits. :V

But really, I wouldn't mind having small breasts. And a vagina. SO THAT WAY I DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT HAVING A GIRLFRIEND AND ALL THE EMOTIONAL BAGGAGE THAT COMES WITH IT.

:V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Sep 21, 2011)

As a wimmin, I feel discriminated by the poll options.


----------



## DragonWin (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> I already have breasts. They're called man-tits. :V
> 
> But really, I wouldn't mind having small breasts. And a vagina. SO THAT WAY I DON'T HAVE TO WORRY ABOUT HAVING A GIRLFRIEND AND ALL THE EMOTIONAL BAGGAGE THAT COMES WITH IT.
> 
> :V



Hmm. Interesting logic, could you please explain a little more?




Harebelle said:


> As a wimmin, I feel discriminated by the poll options.


Jeez, ok the next poll i ll make will be for all genders.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Also I'm transgender, so I'm not sure if I qualify for this thread cause I think he's asking if people want moobs... -_-
> ...This thread is just fucking weird....


Which way though? Do you want to have boobs or do you want to get rid of boobs?



Jashwa said:


> Fay V: Winner of the role of President of the Itty Bitty Titty Committee


I'm a card carrying member of the IBTC :V



DragonWin said:


> Hmm. Interesting logic, could you please explain a little more?


Well, see, relationships can be a pain in the ass. First you have to find someone, then you have to go through all this courtship bullshit, movies and dinners and dates, and have feelings and emotions and get to know them, and all just to get in their pants. And then you have to maintain a relationship by spending time with them and all that crap. To hell with that. I want to play with girl bits but not go though the trouble of dealing with all that crap. So having my own body be that of a woman saves me the trouble, although there's both good and bad sides to it... like periods and stuf......


...you know, realizing what you've been saying in this thread before, I'm now rather disturbed.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> Jeez, ok the next poll i ll make will be for all genders.


You mean there'll be ANOTHER thread like this? Great. :V


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Sep 21, 2011)

I has them. /female


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> Which way though? Do you want to have boobs or do you want to get rid of boobs?


Mtf, I plan on finishing up four years from now.


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Mtf, I plan on finishing up four years from now.



A RL friend finished up earlier this summer, but had to go through at least 3 surgeries and gallons of morphine. And this winter she marries her girlfriend.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyLee said:


> A RL friend finished up earlier this summer, but had to go through at least 3 surgeries and gallons of morphine. And this winter she marries her girlfriend.


I would already be a fulltime trap, except my sister visited for the summer and that would've been a entire train station's worth of trains crashing into each other.


----------



## Corto (Sep 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> You are not a very clever man.


Not I am not. I'm just desperate.


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2011)

if there is one body part like to have improved. I'd want a nice butt. :U why would a guy want boobs in the first place? that's what their girlfriends are for.


----------



## DragonWin (Sep 21, 2011)

Milo said:


> if there is one body part like to have improved. I'd want a nice butt. :U why would a guy want boobs in the first place? that's what their girlfriends are for.


What if you dont want a girlfriend or just dont like sex with girls?


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> What if you dont want a girlfriend or just dont like sex with girls?



I... wouldn't know. I'm not into women myself :1

hire a hooker


----------



## DragonWin (Sep 21, 2011)

Milo said:


> I... wouldn't know. I'm not into women myself :1
> 
> hire a hooker


Its different to have them on you


----------



## Piroshki (Sep 21, 2011)

I've never seen the appeal in breasts. Or any other excretory organs. Seriously, bleh.

/asexual


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> Its different to have them on you



but for what reason? clearly you're just saying you're interested in playing with them.


----------



## DragonWin (Sep 21, 2011)

Piroshki said:


> I've never seen the appeal in breasts. Or any other excretory organs. Seriously, bleh.
> 
> /asexual


Well you are lucky to be asexual and have not interest in sex...Wait a minute.

What is an asexual doing in furry forums?




Milo said:


> but for what reason? clearly you're just saying you're interested in playing with them.


Whats the difference between touching someone else's breasts and touching yours?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 21, 2011)

You can't have a tittyfuck if it's your own tits

Unless they're really droopy or something

Just throwing that out there


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> Whats the difference between touching someone else's breasts and touching yours?



fuck, I dunno. are you more into the thought of playing with them, or simply having them?


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> What is an asexual doing in furry forums?



waiting to be converted. like all other furries


----------



## Lunar (Sep 21, 2011)

Milo said:


> fuck, I dunno. are you more into the thought of playing with them, or simply having them?


Mine are fun to play with


----------



## Xeno (Sep 21, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> You can't have a tittyfuck if it's your own tits
> 
> Unless they're really droopy or something
> 
> Just throwing that out there


That's giving me quite a few disturbing images in my mind, thanks alot. :v


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2011)

lunar_helix said:


> Mine are fun to play with



...ok then


----------



## CrazyLee (Sep 21, 2011)

First I read this thread.

Then I read this from the Sexual Orientation thread:


DragonWin said:


> What are you if you are gay, subby, male and male looking face and want to have female breasts?



... what is wrong with the OP?


----------



## Aden (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> Its different to have them on you



Yeah dude, then if they were big enough you could, like, slap people with them
would hurt like hell but that's not the point
or you could pretend they had guns in them like in Austin Powers and run around your (lonely) house going 'pew pew pew'



CrazyLee said:


> ... what is wrong with the OP?



From a sexuality standpoint? Nothing, really. It's just different. Sexual fetishes and attractions have a crazy amount of diversity.

From a social decency standpoint? A metric fuckton


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2011)

OP hold on a second, go back and reread-
http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/82762-Unofficial-Newcomer-s-Guide-to-Furaffinity-Forums
You are treading dangerously close to the part about not posting your fetishes.
If you have a problem with asexuals or women or transgender then why are you posting on a public forum in the first place?

Fuck your question, even though I'm transgender I'll answer anyways.  When I transition I won't want "haha that's hilarious" size or too large that my back will start hurting or that when I jog it'll flop around, well you get the idea. However being masculine and having boobs is disturbing, and seriously I highly doubt you are going to find someone like that OP.


----------



## DragonWin (Sep 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> If you have a problem with asexuals or women or transgender


When did i say i have a problem with them lol, you are the one who said that lol.


----------



## Milo (Sep 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> However being masculine and having boobs is disturbing, and seriously I highly doubt you are going to find someone like that OP.



I wanted to say that without sounding like I had a problem with transgenders. lol. because, yea... that's kind of a creepy picture :U


----------



## Fay V (Sep 21, 2011)

I wonder a bit if OP watched fight club a few too many times


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 21, 2011)

Aden said:


> Yeah dude, then if they were big enough you could, like, slap people with them
> would hurt like hell but that's not the point
> or you could pretend they had guns in them like in Austin Powers and run around your (lonely) house going 'pew pew pew'





Spoiler: If you are drinking anything right now, do not click until you are finished.



Or you can finally stop buying creamer for your coffee. :V





Aden said:


> From a sexuality standpoint? Nothing, really. It's just different. Sexual fetishes and attractions have a crazy amount of diversity.
> 
> From a social decency standpoint? A metric fuckton



I agree with this completely.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> Obviously you dont count, this question is for males only, not women or transexual women



...sexist


----------



## Deo (Sep 21, 2011)

HOW THE FUCK DID THIS GET TO 8 PAGES?
*à² _à² *


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> HOW THE FUCK DID THIS GET TO 8 PAGES?



Because furries.


----------



## DragonWin (Sep 21, 2011)

Deo said:


> HOW THE FUCK DID THIS GET TO 8 PAGES?
> *à² _à² *


what made you think it wouldnt? Thats a more logical question than yours xD


----------



## Fay V (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> what made you think it wouldnt? Thats a more logical question than yours xD



Because it's a fetish poll and not that interesting. 
Really the reason is most of the pages are laughing at OP and girl talk


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2011)

Fay V said:


> Because it's a fetish poll and not that interesting.
> Really the reason is most of the pages are laughing at OP and girl talk


Yeah, Dragonwin we're not laughing with you, we're laughing AT you.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> Yeah, Dragonwin we're not laughing with you, we're laughing AT you.



DragonWin? More like DragonFail :V


I know, I suck.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 21, 2011)

I'd like enough tit mass to feed a small African village.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 21, 2011)

Aleu said:


> DragonWin? More like DragonFail :V
> 
> 
> I know, I suck.


I already beat you to the joke.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> I already beat you to the joke.



GET OUT OF MY HEAD!


----------



## Piroshki (Sep 21, 2011)

DragonWin said:


> What is an asexual doing in furry forums?



*Taking names.*


----------



## Spatel (Sep 21, 2011)

Just boobs? No.

I'd be pretty damn dangerous in a real woman's body though. It's all or nothing for me. Whole deal or no deal.


----------



## Eremurus (Jun 15, 2021)

thomasjefferson said:


> There are many guys who want to have breasts. They do such steps to develop their career in entertainment industry.



Was a 10 year bump fucking necessary here?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 15, 2021)

I have my characters, but in real life? Nah.


----------



## TR273 (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 15, 2021)

TR273 said:


> View attachment 113518



Ork: TIN MEN AIn'T GUD FER KRUMPIN.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 15, 2021)

They're really overrated and not as much fun when you've had them for decades.  Plus, boob sweat.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 15, 2021)

I like what I got already


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 15, 2021)

MaelstromEyre said:


> They're really overrated and not as much fun when you've had them for decades.  Plus, boob sweat.



At least you don't have to worry about sitting down on something and getting a lot of pain.


----------



## Rimna (Jun 16, 2021)

Heeeeeeeeeeeeeell yes


----------



## Faustus (Jun 16, 2021)

I like breasts like I like my coffee: not permanently on my skin, but easy to get my lips around when I want to.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 16, 2021)

Lol, do you honestly think I'd be able to responsibly handle being a woman? I can barely handle being a guy.


----------



## sushy (Jun 16, 2021)

I am female and I would like to not have them please 

You know how annoying it is, having to wear bras and stuff


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 16, 2021)

Remember that episode of code monkeys where Dave got boobs? It was on season 2, but for some reason they never released season 2 on dvd and hasn't streamed in years.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 16, 2021)

If any man wants my breasts, they can take them! I'm sick of these things, they hurt my back.  QwQ


----------



## Faustus (Jun 16, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> If any man wants my breasts, they can take them! I'm sick of these things, they hurt my back.  QwQ


This is the point where you get about 50 private messages from guys offering to help you carry them.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jun 16, 2021)

Faustus said:


> This is the point where you get about 50 private messages from guys offering to help you carry them.


Oooh noo It was just a joke. I hope that doesn't happen >.<'


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jun 16, 2021)

sushy said:


> I am female and I would like to not have them please
> 
> You know how annoying it is, having to wear bras and stuff


I know, right?  NOT wearing a bra at work or running errands is not an option. . .but as soon as I can take the bra off and let the girls air out. . .that's how I roll.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 16, 2021)

I already have a superior set of breasts I can enjoy


Spoiler: breasts


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 17, 2021)

I used to


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 5, 2021)

I don't want breasts, but I want to leave some random input:


----------



## Mike Lobo (Aug 6, 2021)

I have them and I'm trying to get rid of them/get them back to a normal size.


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 6, 2021)

FAF: asking the really important questions for a decade


----------

